# What kittens could my cats produce..?



## Esthersaps (Jan 9, 2021)

Hey

I have 2 juniors BSH
A female chocolate point
Mother (Silver colour point)
Father (chocolate point)

A black male bits of silver
Mother (silver)
Father (chocolate)

they are too young to breed atm, and was thinking about having the male spayed in case.

I’m in two minds and would like to know what colours they could produce in the future.

thanks


----------

